# a new shed for the hotel



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

The new hotel I built ( http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/7/aft/122637/afv/topic/Default.aspx) had some wasted space behind it , even in my small garden, into that space I decided to make a small shed for the area to 'fill it up'


So it was time to use up some scrap from the larger sheets that I normally use. The building is a composite from some plans in one of my 'RGS Story' (American Narrow gauge) books, adjusted for size, it is 9" long and 6" wide over the roof. 

It is quite a simple design though adding all the battens was a long job, and the painting more so - there always seem to be some places where the paint missed. The roof was done to match the hotel as was the colour scheme. 

Here are 3 photos -- 











The base for the shed - part of a paving slab, let into the small stones, with some PVC angle (and triangular stiffeners - from scrap) to hold the building in position - 2 screws one through each hold them then a signle screw in each fix the shed in position.











Front view of the 'shed' the front is protected by a roof overhang











Rear view - the double 'bendy' straw stovepipe is fitted into position. A rain deflector is also double - cut a piece in half, glue together, add some scrap with a rounded top to glue it to, and add the brace, with a small piece of styrene on the roof and some .010 wrapped round the pipe where the brace joins it (well is glued into a hole first!. Note the 'metal' (supposed - its .010 styrene sheet) protection sheet on the wooden(well Sintra board) wall.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Umm, how to put this? I know you call this structure a "shed," but with those double doors, plus the fact that this building sits outside, behind the primary structure, it sure seems a lot like what some of us call a "privy." Or has the subtlety of Bristish humour once again eluded me? Pretty spiffy, though.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I think on the RGS one side of this shed was used to store coal for the station. The other side was also for storage but I forget what it stored. I think it was located at Rico, but there were similar ones elsewhere on the line.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It looks very similar to the storage shed that was situated at the back of the property where my maternal grandparents rented half of a duplex. That shed was slightly larger, but it had no windows or electric lighting. One had to prop the door open to get light into the interior, which was just a bare room. My guess is that the structures were all built before 1910. 

When I was a kid younger than ten, there were still iron and wood hitching posts to be seen around my home town, Palmyra, PA. The iron posts had a cast iron horse head at the top with a ring in its mouth to tie the reins to. The wooden posts resembled the end post on a bannister. 

This property also had a very large garage, that had probably started its life as a carriage house. A carpenter's shop with it's own interior "privy" (no plumbing) was situated on the garden side of the garage, while the garage doors opened into the alley. Ironically, my grandparents always referred to this garage as "the barn." 

Very nice modelling, Peter. It brought back memories for me. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,

Joe, good thought it may well be a privy, though because of the windows, and that it or the original (combined by me) drawings were from Ridgewya RGS depot etc are I think not; however I am thinking about a privy that would be cirrect for the time anyway! 

Dave - Thanks for your input that is very helpful.

Rich, That is more information than is in the book (RGS story Vol 1) I had my thoughts on its contents - it had to be reduced in length (to fit its base) but I think the 'general idea' is there - thanks for you input.


All much appreciated by a modeler 5000+ miles away from the area!.


----------

